# عطل فى مارش تيوتا



## عصام عطوه (4 مايو 2011)

عندى مارش تيوتا فيه عيب مش عارف اوصله وهو عندما يدور لا يفصل الا اذا رفعت الكابل من البطاريه
رجاء الافاده وشكرا لكم


----------



## العقاب الهرم (4 مايو 2011)

اللى فهمته ان المارش بيفضل شابك بعد العربية تدور
قم بفك المارش وجربه ببطارية خارجية تاكد ان الكنتاك يعمل بصورة جيدة وايضا تاكد من حالة الحلزونة وهو الترس الذى يشبك مع ترس الحدافة
اذا كانت حالتهم جيدة افحص سوتش تدوير المحرك
وغالبا ما يكون السبب فى هذا العيب هو ترس الحلزونة


----------



## عصام عطوه (4 مايو 2011)

اخى الفاضل المارش خارج السياره بنفس العيب وفكيته لقيت كل شئ بحاله جيده وترس الحلزونه جيد وهو خارج السياره عندما اقوم بتوصيله للتجربه يلقط ويدور ولا تفصل بسكوته الاتوماتك الا عندما ارفع الكابل عنه نهائيا 
ولقد قمت بنظافه البسكوته رغم الاتوماتك يعمل والمرش من النوع الذى يعمل على بلى وليس جلب
فهل الاتوماتك ضعيف حتى انه لا يفصل البسكوته بعد اللاقط مش عارف


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (5 مايو 2011)

أخي الكريم 
المشكلة كما أشار عليك الاخ الفاضل مشرفنا العقاب . 
وهو في الغالب في مفتاح الكونتاكت ، غيره وجرب .


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (5 مايو 2011)

اخي الفاضل السلام عليكم 
مشكلتك الرئيسية هي حسب ما ذكرة الاخوان الافاضل من قبل لان مثل هذه الاعطال تنحصر بين مفتاح التشغيل والسلونويد الذي يقوم بدفع الترس الى الدولاب الطيار او الريلي الخاص بستارتر التشغيل 
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## عصام عطوه (5 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا للاخوه الكرام وشكرا لمشرفنا الاخ العقاب واسف على الازعاج
وعلى فكره واضح انى مش عارف اوصل المعلومه صح
رغم انى وصفت ان المارش بجربه على بطاريه خارجيه مش فى السياره 
يعنى بعيد عن الكونتاكت وعن السياره وشكرا لاخ الفاضل طارق
مع انى معرفتش ايه هو السلو نويد واذا كان هو كيف يتم تصليحه
شكرا لكم كل الشكر مع تحياتى بدوام التوفيق


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (6 مايو 2011)

*بادئ حركة ذو التعشيق السابق علي الدوران **:**Pre – Engaged Starter*













*- **عند تشغيل مفتاح بدأ الحركة (الكونتاكت ) يتدفق تيار البطارية الي ملفي التوالي والتوازي ) للملف الكهرومغناطيسي (**Solenoid**)*
*- * *ونتيجة القوة الكهرومغناطيسية يجذب القلب لنقل ترس التعشيق *
*- * *وبمجرد اتمام تعشيق ترس البنيون يدفع القلب قرص التلامس (**Contact Disc)** ليوصل بين تيار البطارية الي محرك بدأ الحركة *
*- * *ويمر التيار ايضا خلال ملف التوالي *
*- * *عند بداية عمل محرك بادئ الحركة يقل التيار المار خلال ملف التوالي الي الصفر 
*

*- **بمجرد ترك مفتاح بادء الحركة ينقطع التيار في الدائرة ويفصل ياي ترس البنيون عن الحدافة فيندفع القلب الي الخارج فاصلا قرص التلامس .*

*نوع آخر من بادئات الحركة * 

*الدائرة الكهربية لبادئ حركة بسيط:* 


*




*


*طريقت تعشيق بادئ الحركة البسيط :*
*



*


*- **عند اكتمال دائرة مافات بادء الحركة ، يتم تعشيق ترس البنيون المثبت علي طرف الملفات المتحرة لبادئ الحركة مع ترس الحدافة .*
*- * *ويتم هذا التعشيق عن طريق تحرك ترس البنيون والمركب علي جلبة مقلوظه ومركبه علي علي نهاية عمود الملفات المتحركة المقلوظ ايضا ، للتعشيق مع ترس الحدافة عن طريق القوة الطاردة المركزية الناتجة من سرعة دوران محرك بادئ الحركة .*
*- * *وبمجرد بدأ محرك السيارة في الدوران تدور الحدافة بسرعة دورات اكبر من ترس البنيون فينزلق البنيون متراجعا عن حالة التعشيق مع الحدافة *
*شكل جلبة البنيون ، وطرف عمود الملفات المتحركة لبادئ الحركة : 
*






*مما سبق يتضح أن تجربة بادئ الحركة خارج السيارة سيظل يدور طالما التيار الكهربي يتدفق في الملفات ، وفي السيارة يتحكم في هذا التدفق الكهربي مفتاح الكونتاكت ، فهو الذي يصل تيار البطارية الي ملفات بادئ الحركة ، وهو الذي يقطع التيار عنه ، واستمرار تدفق التيار في ملفات بادئ الحركة ، تعني أن مفتاح بادئ الحركة به عطل يمنع وقف التيار بعد توصيله .*
*مما يستلزم تغيير غير مفتاح الكونتاكت .*


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (7 مايو 2011)

اخي الكريم انا قصد السلونويد هو(solenod assembly)الموجود داخل ال (starter switch) لان فيه نقاط تماس بعض الاحيان يحدث بها عطب مثل الانصهار الذي يسبب بتماس والتصاق السلونويد مما يسبب باستمرار دوران باديء الحركة حتى وان تم اطفاء السويج 
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (7 مايو 2011)

الاخ الكريم طارق يقصد استمرار التصاق العنصر ( contact disc) الموضح في الدائرة الكهربية الموضحة بمشاركتي السابقة ، ويكون نتيجة عن التحام بين  contact disc)ونقاط التماس مما يجعل تيار البطارية في حالة تدفق مستمر الي ملفات بادئ الحركة ، وهذا الكلام صحيح ، واذا حدث يؤدي الي مظهر العطل المذكور ، وستجد ان يادئ الحركة في حالة تعشيق مستمر ، واذا لم تفصله فورا فسيؤدي الي تلف ملفات بادئ الحركة نتيجة السرعة البالغة التي تنتقل من الحدافة الي عضو بادئ الحركة الدوار .
وشكرا للاخ طارق علي ملاحظته الصحيحة .


----------



## عصام عطوه (7 مايو 2011)

انا بصراحه مش عارف اقول لحضراتكم ايه على هذه المعلومات القيمه والافاده من تلك المعلومات
شكرا جدا جدا جدا تقبلو تحياتى وشكرا على هذلا الشرح الجميل المبسط اخى العزيز عاطف
كما اشكر الاخ الجميل طارق حسن وقد قمت فعلا باصلاحه كما ورد فى اشاد سيادتكم لى


----------



## commander 15 (7 مايو 2011)

الشكر والتقدير لجميع الاساتذة المهندسين​


----------



## فرغلي (6 أغسطس 2011)

أخي العزيز / عصام عطوه .. حضرتك قمت بوصف العطل بشكل جيد وواضح ...
مـــقـدمــة :-
من مبادئ مهارات كيفية تشخيص الأعطال وتتبع أسبابها:
**يجب أولاً أن أؤكد دائماً بالإلتزام بمبدأ فحص الأجزاء ( المراد تشخيص حالتها ) في مكانها على السيارة 
وألا نقوم بفكها إلا بعد التأكد تماماً من تلفها أو تحتاج لإصلاح وإنها ايضاً سبب العطل وذلك لعدة أسباب أهمها :
1- المحافظة على عدم إهدار الوقت 
2- توفير المكان المناسب والملائم للجزء المراد فحصه 
3-التمكن من فحص الدوائر والأجزاء التي لها علاقة مباشرة أو غير مباشرة بالجزء المراد تشخيصه 
بالرغم من أننا يمكننا تحديد حالة مفتاح بدء التشغيل من خلال فحص خاصية الرجوع الذاتي للمفتاح بعد تشغيل المارش الى الوضع ( 15 ) وأيضاً يمكننا تشخيص ذلك عن طريق تطبيق التوجيهات السابقة في دقائق معدودة بفصل فيشة السلك ( 50 ) القادم من مفتاح بدء التشغيل من على المارش وتشغيله من خلال وصلة خارجية من قطب البطارية الموجب ( 30 ) 
فإذا ظل العطل كما هو .. هذا يدل على ان مفتاح بدء التشغيل ليس له علاقة 
ويمكننا شرح كل تلك التوجيهات بشكل أوضح في موضوع خاص ولنكمل الآن الجديث في أسباب مشكلة المارش
** المارش الذي تفضلت حضرتك بوصف أعراض عطله.. 
تنحصر أسباب تلك المشكلة في ( starter solenoid ) سولينويد بدء التشغيل وبالتحديد يوجد إعاقة لحرية حركة الرجوع للبيستون الحامل لشوكة التعشيق
وهذه الإعاقة أسبابها : ( starter plunger assembly مجموعة البستون المتصل بشوكة التعشيق )
1- وجود أوساخ أو اتربة في الفراغ مابين البستون والسلندر الخاص بالسولينويد
2- وجود كسر في سبرينج الخاص بإرجاع البيستون والشوكة الى وضعهما قبل التعشيق 
وهذه صور تضيحية لهذه القطعة 








http://www.expeditionportal.com/forum/threads/12746-Denso-starter-contact-replacement.


----------

